# Axolotls (Mexican Walking Fish)



## Aimees_Dragon (Aug 6, 2011)

I have 3 adult Axies and 20 babies. I am currently looking for homes for my babies once they get big enough (re-homing in about a month). Meanwhile I know a lot about these little cuties and if anyone has any questions or is interested in having one of my babies once it's big enough, don't be afraid to ask. 

The babies are free, as I got the eggs for free from a friend, and are in Geelong, Victoria.

Does anyone else have axolotls as pets? I would love to chat!


----------



## PeppersGirl (Aug 6, 2011)

Good ol' glorified tadpoles...  We've had one floating around for six years.

Just out of curiosity, how long does it take the babies to reach full size?


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey, im sorry but this thread will be deleted cos your advertising without a subscription.
But axolotls are cool, I hope to get some soon.


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 6, 2011)

I love axolotols but they.re not allowed here. Conditions are too close to home and I agree.

Did you know that axolotols can not just regenerate damaged limbs AND organs but also brain tissue!!!!

My understanding is that the number of them bred and kept for research vastly outweighs those in the environment or in the pet trade.

That said they are very interesting people and I would love anothery or two, but no can do!


----------



## JordanG (Aug 6, 2011)

''Hey, im sorry but this thread will be deleted cos your advertising without a subscription.
But axolotls are cool, I hope to get some soon.'' 

Maybe not Alex, cos i think u dont need a subscription if their free. correct me if im wrong.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 6, 2011)

While she doesnt need a subscription she has posted in the wrong forum
Not sure why she posted a 2nd thread???
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/freebies-5378/baby-axolotls-free-good-home-165139/


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 6, 2011)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/freebies-5378/adverts-freebies-people-selling-without-144359/


----------



## sammy09 (Aug 6, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/freebies-5378/adverts-freebies-people-selling-without-144359/


she said that there freebies



Aimees_Dragon said:


> the babies are free, as I got the eggs for free from a friend, and are in Geelong, Victoria.


there we are


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 6, 2011)

That's it? 

I thought there would be some axolotol maniacs splashing into the exchange and all manner of wild salamander annecdotes crashing into our sensibilities. Lizards with frog skin? Google labrynthodonts, crocodiles with frog skin. They were still around in Oz a geological Age after they disappeared from the rest of the world. 

Try getting one of those in your enclosure. Hellbenders and Mudpuppys, thery're still around but be aware! There are other amphibians besides the ones that live here (enjoy!)


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 6, 2011)

SteveNT said:


> Try getting one of those in your enclosure. Hellbenders and Mudpuppys, thery're still around but be aware! There are other amphibians besides the ones that live here (enjoy!)


You *can't *get those here, as they are exotic amphibians.


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 6, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> You *can't *get those here, as they are exotic amphibians.



Does that mean labrnythidonts are no go too?


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 6, 2011)

Nah I have a mate who has some.


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 7, 2011)

iluvbiebersammy9 said:


> she said that there freebiesthere we are


Did you even click? You still need a subscription to post freebie ads


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 7, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Did you even click? You still need a subscription to post freebie ads


NO you dont
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/freebies-5378/baby-axolotls-free-good-home-165139/


----------



## toximac (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh please I'm interested email me [email protected] details and photo thx :-o


----------



## vampstorso (Aug 7, 2011)

Snakeluvver...she's not selling or swapping like stated in the link you posted...


----------



## frogboy77 (Aug 7, 2011)

I think U should all shut up unless your happy to contribute nicely!
The lot of u, your going on like idiots! 
If this person is saying stuff that is not ment to be said without a subription than I'm sure a administrator will sort it out, it none of your business to be blabbing away 
Anyway how do u change them into a salamander form?


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 7, 2011)

Frogboy. Calm. Down.
I was being polite, and yes Im wrong and I just realised that, Im sorry. But I was saying it nicely, and I thought you needed a subscription.
Did you see me telling people to shut up and calling them idiots? 

Anyway now that I know that you dont need a subscription, back on topic.
I have a question about axolotls, I asked the local pet store what setup they need and they said you need a 3ft tank with complicated filters ect but I think they were just trying to make me spend money. What setup do they really need?


----------



## eitak (Aug 7, 2011)

frogboy77 said:


> I think U should all shut up unless your happy to contribute nicely!
> The lot of u, your going on like idiots!
> If this person is saying stuff that is not ment to be said without a subription than I'm sure a administrator will sort it out, it none of your business to be blabbing away
> Anyway how do u change them into a salamander form?


 
Changing them into salamander form is extremely uncomfortable and unnaturally for them and will result in an early death (if the make it through the process). But to answer your question it's something to do with adding hormones not entirely sure how or what ones though


----------



## frogboy77 (Aug 7, 2011)

Frogboy. Calm. Down.
I was being polite, and yes Im wrong and I just realised that, Im sorry. 
Did you see me telling people to shut up and calling them idiots? 


it seems that there are lot of know it alls on the forum, 
and i did not call people idiots i quoted "your all going on like idiots" so i did not call anyone an idiot, and its people like this that go on telling people that they have to do this and do that that destroy these sorts of websites!....................



eitak said:


> Changing them into salamander form is extremely uncomfortable and unnaturally for them and will result in an early death (if the make it through the process). But to answer your question it's something to do with adding hormones not entirely sure how or what ones though



thanks for that, so is that the only salamandery thing we can have in australia if they were morphed?


----------



## dihsmaj (Aug 7, 2011)

Yeah, you can't get any other exotic amphibians except for Axolotols. Alex, they do need about a 3ft tank. I made the mistake of having mine in a 2ft tank (I didn't know) and it died at around 2.


----------



## sesa-sayin (Aug 7, 2011)

i actually kept these quite well in about 1953, in inner Sydney


----------



## alrightknight (Aug 10, 2011)

EDIT: I hate how we can get non native dogs, cats and cattle into this country which if released would cause lots of damage

Yet exotic reptiles which would most likely die in our environments can not be kept.

(im ***** at typing with my phone)

but on to the old axolotols of whose name I only learnt to spell from this thread, are so fascinating. and odd.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 10, 2011)

What?


----------



## Aimees_Dragon (Aug 11, 2011)

I started this thread with the hope it would let me upload some pictures of the babies to those on this forum who have already shown interest in the FREE axolotl babies. The freebies page thing would not let me add more pics as the babies grow.

Here's a picture of some of the babies. The top is of Copper colouring (quite rare) and already spoken for, the middle is albino (tonnes of those available), and the bottom is wild type (brown - only 1 available). I also have some melanoids (black) available. --SORRY IT WONT WORK, will try again this arvo..

As to 'morphing' axolotls into their evolved Salamander counterparts, I do NOT recommend this. The majority or Axolotls do not have the ability to transform into land dwellers and if forced to try, will most likely die. If you do succeed in evolving one (which you should NOT attempt) it will reduce their life by at least 10 years, giving it a mere 2-5 years to live . Scientists who attempt this use a chemical hormone to induce the process. There is a myth around that if you reduce the amount of water in their tanks gradually, they will transform. Though this may RARELY be the case (in exceptional circumstances), 9 out of 10 attempts, the axolotl will die from the stress it causes.

As far as tank set-up goes, a bare minimum of 60cm in length is needed for an adult axolotl. As one of you mentioned, this size is still not ideal and a 3ft long is better as they have more room to move. The general rule is 1ft of tank floor space per axolotl (with the exception of the 2ft minimum) ie. 3ft = 3 axies, 4ft = 4 axies etc.. I personally have a 4 x 1.5ft tank (6 square foot) for my 3 guys but I can fit up to 6 in the tank (would be a little crowded though, 5 is ideal).

As far as filtering goes, no complicated set-up needed. They need a filter that will cycle the tank volume 2-3 times per hour. Any sort will do be in internal, sponge filter, hang-on or canister (my favorite).


----------



## Asharee133 (Aug 11, 2011)

i want an axo


----------



## Aimees_Dragon (Aug 11, 2011)

The promised picture!


----------



## Aimees_Dragon (Aug 19, 2011)

I have just found a home for my last 3 babies! Yay! Thanks to everyone who showed interest!


----------



## Jen (Aug 19, 2011)

Aww, just revisited the thread and saw the pics, how adorable. Anyone know if we can keep these in WA as I have an empty 4 foot tank sitting in the shed...


----------



## Aimees_Dragon (Aug 20, 2011)

I don't see why you wouldn't be able to. I'm a member of an axolotl forum caudata.org and I'm pretty sure we have a few WA members.. Try joining up and asking?


----------



## Jen (Aug 20, 2011)

WA laws on keeping non usual pets are kind of retarded. For example, we cannot keep inverts as pets... Had a look at the site you mentioned and there was a thread on whether they are legal in WA, but no one had an answer. Not to worry, if I had any room in the house for the tank I would be putting more snakes in the spot anyway lol.


----------

